# Talk Turkey To Me



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I would pattern that choke before buying a different one. You will probably find out that you do not need to buy a different one.


----------



## rightnow (Jun 12, 2010)

I echo some of what Ded said. Learn to make yelps with good cadence. Fair calling brings turkeys in. . . great set ups kills them. A turkey won’t go where he doesn’t want to go. Great set ups kill more turkeys than anything. Also agree. . . Winchester longbeards. . . there’s nothing on earth like them.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Over the years the group I hunt with uses them all. Don’t forget your locator calls as well. A good goose call and crow Call work when they don’t gobble to the turkey ones and an owl hooter at night for roosting. Lastly regarding a box Call - they are in my opinion the best “long distance” call when windy and/or “blind” calling. Once you get a gobbler interested you can maybe switch to the others (mouth or slate). Good luck - be sure to show us your success and welcome to the wonderful but heartbreaking world of turkey hunting. You will say regularly “just 10 more yards”.


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

MISTURN3 said:


> Over the years the group I hunt with uses them all. Don’t forget your locator calls as well. A good goose call and crow Call work when they don’t gobble to the turkey ones and an owl hooter at night for roosting. Lastly regarding a box Call - they are in my opinion the best “long distance” call when windy and/or “blind” calling. Once you get a gobbler interested you can maybe switch to the others (mouth or slate). Good luck - be sure to show us your success and welcome to the wonderful but heartbreaking world of turkey hunting. You will say regularly “just 10 more yards”.


Regarding success I'm a little torn. I've deer hunted for 12 years. 11 of them I went deerless this year I filled both my deer tags within 15 hours of getting in the stand. I'm hoping that this was the start of a success streak that will carry into spring turkey season... otherwise if my previous record prevails it will be a while before I get my picture taken with Ben Franklin 's favorite bird lol


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

There have been many days when I walked away with only the memory of a gobble ringing in my ears.If you can find a place that has toms during the season you are going to have fun regardless who wins the battle.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Great information on this thread. My advice would be to start simple. When I started I used a slate and push button call with a single foam hen decoy. Killed my first Gobbler then was hooked. From there each year I try to advance my scouting, woodsmanship, setups and yes calling. Be patient and be ready, like Multibeard said, many times they sneak up silently behind you the Gobble. Scare the crap out of you the first time it happens. But it’s pretty awesome! Good luck.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Kevin It is not just the first time a gobbler sneaks up on you that is scares the crap out of you. I would have jumped just as high last spring if I wasn't a lot heavier now. 

When using a locator call remember you are trying to shock a gobbler into gobbling back. A lot of times you have to get nasty on the call to get them to respond. As far as a crow call I use one of the Primos crow calls as it can get nasty by biting down with your teeth making it real nasty. Until I bought that call I had little to no response out of crow calls.

I also have an owl call that I bought from a now deceased call maker from Muskegon. Many times I have had to back off of a gobbler to set up as they can come in on a run. I think at times they think it is a gobble and come running to get in a fight with the intruder.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Tom, Lol yes you are correct every time!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

multibeard said:


> When using a locator call remember you are trying to shock a gobbler into gobbling back. A lot of times you have to get nasty on the call to get them to respond.


Very good advice. Try to think of a shock-gobble as a "startle" reaction.....kind of like when Homer Simpson screams......


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds alot like the woodpecker call that used to be on the market.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

ezcaller said:


> Sounds alot like the woodpecker call that used to be on the market.


One of my favorite 'yote/fox calls. Sounds like when a woodpecker is in-distress, like if it was being attacked or had it's leg caught in the crook of a tree....darn, these are not on the market anymore  ?..............
but, as far as the thread title goes, all I have to say is, "kee-yoke, kee-yoke, kee-yoke, ....."


----------

